# cherche action automator pour exporter video an format AVI



## monvilain (18 Novembre 2005)

Salut!

Afin de pauffiner mon processus AUTOMATOR (pour redimensionner des photos et exporter des videos en AVI afin de les mettre en ligne sur internet (mon site en l'occurence)) , j'ai besoin d'une action AUTOMATOR me permettant un export en AVI de videos et avec des reglages specifiques. (comme ceux de QT pro).

Merci de m'aider dans ma recherche....
je suis à cours d'idée ..et c'est pas trés clair dfans ma tete...

merci


----------



## monvilain (21 Novembre 2005)

Svp, de l'aaide!!! pour exporter des videos via automator.
merci


----------



## SuperCed (22 Novembre 2005)

J'avais réussi à faire des traitement par lot sur les vidéos grâce à mencoder.
Il faut compiler l'appli avec Fink.

Ensuite, c'est relativement facile :

```
mencoder /monRepertoire/MonFiilm.mov -vop scale -zoom -xy 100 -o filmFinal.mpg -nosound -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg1video:vbitrate=300
```

Ici, ça fait un resize de 100*100, mais si tu mets seulement 4x, ça te fait une largeur de 100 et une hauteur proportionnelle.

Après, tu peux scripter facilement le tout pour te faire des compression par lots.
Pour ma part, ça se faisait dynamiquement depuis une page web grâce à un appel en php.

Ici, c'est sans son, et avec une compression mpeg, mais tu peux mettre le type de compression que tu souhaites, et pareil pour le format de fichier.

Sur le site de Mplayer, tout est expliqué. C'est exactement pour faire ce que tu souhaites.


----------



## monvilain (22 Novembre 2005)

c'est beau! 
merci


----------

